# More Brain Games.



## David H (May 23, 2014)

*A.* An electric train is going 40 mph north, the wind is blowing 60 mph south. Which way is the train's smoke blowing? *(Solved)*

*B.* Pinkie Pinkerton lived in a pink one story house on Pink Street. The walls were pink, the roof was pink, the carpet was pink, the flowers were pink, the pictures were pink, the furniture was pink, the bathroom was pink, her stuff was pink, the yard was pink, even her cat was pink. EVERYTHING was pink. So what colour were the stairs in Pinkie Pinkerton's house? *(Solved)*

*C.* The fishmonger is 1.8 meters tall. He wears size 8 shoe and wears XXL shirts. What does he weigh? *(Solved)*

*D.* What question can never be answered, "Yes?"

*E.* Before Mount Everest was discovered, what was the highest mountain in the world? *(Solved)*

*F.* A tennis ball has rolled its way down into a hole. This particular hole is extremely deep and has a sharp bend in the middle, making the ball impossible to retrieve by hand. The ground around the hole is made of hard clay, so digging the ball out isn't an option. What could you use to get the ball out?

*G.* What 9 letter English word is still a word each time you take away a letter?

*H.* A man went to sleep and he turned off the light. The next day when he woke up there were many dead people due to his actions the night before? *(Solved)*

*I.* How can FIVE minus two equal 4? *(Solved)*

*J.* Which statement is true out of the following? 
One statement here is false. *Nope*
Two statements here are false. *Yes*
Three statements here are false. *Nope*
*(Solved)*

*K.* What moves forwards and backwards but has no legs, it cannot talk, it cannot walk, it doesn't slither or crawl across the floor either. It comes in different shapes, sizes and colours. What is it?


----------



## Redkite (May 23, 2014)

A.  No smoke from an electric train, unless it's on fire!


----------



## Redkite (May 23, 2014)

B. No stairs in a one storey house


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

Redkite said:


> A.  No smoke from an electric train, unless it's on fire!



Well Done, you must have had a bowl of 'clever' for breakfast.


----------



## AlisonM (May 23, 2014)

E. Mount Everest.


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

Redkite said:


> B. No stairs in a one storey house



Well Done, the first few a so obvious


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> E. Mount Everest.



Of Course it just hadn't been discovered, Well Done Alison


----------



## AlisonM (May 23, 2014)

I. Remove the F and the E...
If you remove F and E from FIVE you get IV


----------



## Redkite (May 23, 2014)

C. He weighs fish
E. Mount Everest
J. Two are false, one is true (the second one!)


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> I. Remove the F and the E...
> If you remove F and E from FIVE you get IV



Yes indeed Alison, the clue was in the way the question was written - remainder is iv or 4 in Roman Numerals.


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

Redkite said:


> C. He weighs fish
> E. Mount Everest
> J. Two are false, one is true (the second one!)



Well Done Redkite


----------



## robert@fm (May 23, 2014)

I suspect there are several possible solutions to D; one is "Who recorded _Abbey Road_?" because that's a Beatles album, not a Yes album.


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> I suspect there are several possible solutions to D; one is "Who recorded _Abbey Road_?" because that's a Beatles album, not a Yes album.



Very clever Robert, but it's what question can you not answer yes, you could answer yes to the question who recorded Abbey Road (It would be wrong but you could answer yes)

I suppose I should have said to which question can you not answer yes - that is not a lie!


----------



## trophywench (May 23, 2014)

The man who turns out the light and goes to sleep is a mass murderer.

He murdered masses of people last night, then went to bed.


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

trophywench said:


> The man who turns out the light and goes to sleep is a mass murderer.
> 
> He murdered masses of people last night, then went to bed.



That would be too easy, it's only when he has gone to bed and turned out the light that all the people die!

Think about 'under what circumstances' turning out a light would cause possible deaths.


----------



## AlisonM (May 23, 2014)

H is a light house keeper.


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> H is a light house keeper.



Well Done Alison.


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

*Clue Time:*

*F.* *Clue:* originating in the heavens the answer will come to you in a wave of inspiration.

*G.* *Clue:* The Answer could be startling

*K.* *Clue:* This is an open and shut case.

Edited: I forgot

*D.* *Clue:* Not Awake yet!


----------



## Redkite (May 23, 2014)

K. Is a door


----------



## Redkite (May 23, 2014)

F. Fill the hole with water so the ball floats out?


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

Redkite said:


> K. Is a door



Well Done Redkite


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

Redkite said:


> F. Fill the hole with water so the ball floats out?



Well Done again Redkite


----------



## David H (May 23, 2014)

*Clue Time:*

*G.* *Clue:* The Answer could be startling

*D.* *Clue:* Not Awake yet!


----------



## trophywench (May 24, 2014)

D.  Are you asleep?


----------



## David H (May 24, 2014)

trophywench said:


> D.  Are you asleep?



Correct and right.


----------



## David H (May 24, 2014)

*Answer to G:*

Startling: starting, staring, string, sting, sing, sin, in, I.


----------



## Redkite (May 24, 2014)

Many's the time I used to ask my (ex) husband if he was asleep, and he would answer yes!  So that doesn't really answer the riddle


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2014)

Even I got c


----------

